# Anyone ever ride the Discover Hudson Valley Ride?



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

June 30th out of Poughkeepsie. I was thinking of doing the 75 mile leg. Anyone have any comments on this ride?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Banks246 said:


> June 30th out of Poughkeepsie. I was thinking of doing the 75 mile leg. Anyone have any comments on this ride?


Have not but considered it a few years ago before a crash put me out of condition. 

Don't think I will get the hall pass for another event after doing a few already. 

But report back if you do.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to live in the area. 

They previously used roads that were "meh." 

The Harlem Valley ride is much better, ime.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Did the 75 mile route during my first year of cycling...and it was tough for me. I wanted to do the 100 mile but my bus got there late (late start) and the bus had to leave by certain time so I couldn't do the 100 mile route. 

There are two monster hills if you do the 100 mile ride if I remember correctly.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, for $65 they can KMA.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Vibe said:


> Did the 75 mile route during my first year of cycling...and it was tough for me. I wanted to do the 100 mile but my bus got there late (late start) and the bus had to leave by certain time so I couldn't do the 100 mile route.
> 
> There are two monster hills if you do the 100 mile ride if I remember correctly.


There's nothing on that route that even comes close to "monster" when the Catskills are just to the west...


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> There's nothing on that route that even comes close to "monster" when the Catskills are just to the west...



"Monster" is all relative. Very personal choice.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> "Monster" is all relative. Very personal choice.


I say again:

There's nothing on that route that even comes close to "monster" when the Catskills are right next door. From a pure elevation gain standpoint.


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a pretty good ride. I did the 100 mile course.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did the ride this year and will do it again next year. here is a link to my video clip.

Hudson Valley Bike Tour 6/30/2013 - YouTube


----------

